# Zellen aus Excel nacheinander auslesen und in Variablen Speichern



## Andrej T (22. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs

Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung.

Ich schreibe ein Programm, welches automatisch aus .xls Dateien die ersten 4 Spalten einer Zeile ausliest(A1-D1)  Diese 4 Werte in Variablen speichert und diese Werte in eine .txt Datei  einfügt. Dann wiederholt sich der Vorgang von neuen. Diesmal nimmt er aber die 2. Zeile. Bis irgendwannmal  nix mehr drinnsteht.

Ich bin soweit, dass ich die 4 Variablen manuel eingeben kann und er speichert diese nach einer Prüfungsroutine in der betoffenen txt ab. 

Aber wie kriege ich diese Werte aus der .xls Datei raus. und wie kann ich prüfen ob die Zeile leer ist oder nicht? 

Ich bin seit 3 Tagen nur noch am lesen und mir den Kopf zerbrechen. Immerwieder treffe ich auf verschieden Lösungsvorschläge. Wenn ich die bei mir in einem neuen Pogramm testen will, kriege ich nur noch Fehlermeldungen. 

Ich kann mir keinen Reim drauf machen, wie das ganze funktionieren soll. Bzw wie die Routinen, welche ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, funktionieren.

Bin euch sehr dankbar


----------



## Nirraven (23. November 2006)

Bist du in VB, oder VBA Excel?


----------



## Andrej T (23. November 2006)

Ich schreibe mit VB 6.


----------

